# USB PAR meter



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Interesting rumour, hope it comes to fruition http://reefbuilders.com/2014/12/05/apogee-rumored-developing-usb-par-meter/


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Let's hope!

We really need a good PAR meter at a reasonable price in our hobby.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^seriously! will buy....or borrow if Roger buys one LOL


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

For you my friend, no problem


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sweet! i'll bring the fry rice


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> sweet! i'll bring the fry rice


I knew you would...what about the pepper pork?


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Check out the SENEYE REEF. It's a tank monitor that's usb powered, and also has an integrated LUX, Kelvin and PAR light meter.

Even if you don't need it to monitor your tank, it's a $180 PAR Meter.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

But that is subscription service based is it not? Apogee is one of the top names in this space so I have high hopes for their offering.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

the "subscription service" is only for the pads that you need to monitor Ammonia and Ph. You don't need to have them for it to operate. It will still monitor your temp and the PAR meter will still work.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh ok good to know. when they first were announced I seem to recall that it was all subscription based.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Update*

Seems the meter is real and for sale. http://reefbuilders.com/2015/03/17/handson-biotek-marine-usb-par-sensor/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oooh... take my money!! (if I had any)


----------

